
Why Flash Drives Are Still Everywhere - artsandsci
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/06/why-flash-drives-are-still-everywhere/489458/?single_page=true
======
Neliquat
While I am in steadfast disagreement about airdrop being any good, cat5/6
being outdated, and flash drives all using FAT, I think he hit close to the
mark. But I feel he failed to really focus on Ownership. Flash drives give a
physical sense of tangability and location in the world. For important
information, most of us feel better "knowing where it is". For all the
technical reasons it may or may not be true, our human psychology makes it a
superior format for many.

